# help with info on surrogacy



## gulliver (Apr 9, 2007)

hi all just joined the board today i live in sunderland and went through a straight surrogate arrangement last year if anyone wants some general info i would be happy to pass on my experience


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome to the boards Gulliver!  Were you with an organisation or did you go private?


----------



## gulliver (Apr 9, 2007)

hi i was with cots not against private arrangments but thought it was best to go with a organisation on my first ever arrangement its nice to know someone is their with knowledge if a problem does arise i cant praise the cots team enough luckily for me it went perfect but glad people were their if needed, i will be embarking on another straight arrangemant in the near future just having a little rest, the key is communication with the couple u choose be verry open and honest from the start are u considering surrogacy yourself will be happy to advise on my experience


----------



## billybogtrotter (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Gullier

Are you on the COTS board?  Don't recognise you by your name on here.  Well done on fulfilling someones dream of being parents, give yourself a pat on the back from me ( a fellow surro)

I agree with what you say about comms, I am very open with my new couple as i did and do have a few probs with my 1st couple, noting major but there non the less.

TTFN

Michelle_n

xxxxxx


----------

